# dazzleglass



## SARAHheartsMAC (May 5, 2008)

Do we think this will be released next week?

I picked a couple of these up on Ebay and LOVE them so I am really anxious to get some more!

xx


----------



## ritchieramone (May 5, 2008)

I e-mailed asking about the release date; I haven't had a reply so far but I don't know whether I'd believe what they said anyway!

I've also gone down the eBay route. I'm waiting for Love Alert, Blue Comet and Spanking Rich and will probably get them this week. I couldn't wait!


----------



## Susanne (May 5, 2008)

In Germany they should have been released on May 1st. But they weren't. I called my counter and the pro store and they told me MAC would have supply difficulties with the Dazzleglasses. They have delayed the release date here  in Germany to June 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Maybe it is an European problem??


----------



## ritchieramone (May 6, 2008)

Seems like we'll be waiting quite a while for these; this is the reply I got from MAC - 

"Due to manufacturing issues, I wish to advise that Dazzleglass will not be available to purchase until 12th June, 2008."


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Seems like we'll be waiting quite a while for these; this is the reply I got from MAC - 

"Due to manufacturing issues, I wish to advise that Dazzleglass will not be available to purchase until 12th June, 2008."_

 
Oh, really great... ironic...


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (May 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh-looks like it's back to ebay then!

Susanne- exactly! We finally get NN at the same time as the US for once and now this happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## -moonflower- (May 6, 2008)

At least it gives me some time to save up! I'm broke after NN.


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_At least it gives me some time to save up! I'm broke after NN._

 
  Not really! In June there will also be the three part collection and the tendertones... I had hoped to have the dazzleglasses behind me then.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 7, 2008)

I just received the first of my 3 Dazzleglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's Spanking Rich (chosen as much for the cheap laugh of my husband's name being Ritchie as for the beautiful colour the Dazzleglass is!) and I'm dying to put it on and have a good look at it. However, I won't get a chance until lunchtime now and it's driving me mad. I could only justify a quick look and then had to put it away as I'm already embarrassed by how make-up-obsessed my colleagues think - okay, _know_ - that I am ...


----------



## VidaBlue (May 7, 2008)

My friend lives in Germany, she saw them at a counter today.


----------



## melliquor (May 7, 2008)

Bloody hell... we have to wait until June.  I was really excited about these.  It is sort of good though because I am not getting much next month.  I already have 7 tendertones from the last launch and don't care for the summer collection.  I will be able to splurge on those.


----------



## TDoll (May 7, 2008)

I bought the Bare Necessity Dazzleglass at my MAC store yesterday... They've actually been available for a few days now, if not longer.  Weird they told you June...


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VidaBlue* 

 
_My friend lives in Germany, she saw them at a counter today._

 
Really?? Where? My MA always calls me if new products have arrived!


----------



## melliquor (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I bought the Bare Necessity Dazzleglass at my MAC store yesterday... They've actually been available for a few days now, if not longer. Weird they told you June..._

 
Do you live in the UK?


----------



## ritchieramone (May 8, 2008)

I don't think TDoll does - http://specktra.net/f171/hey-georgia...7/#post1118036

As you were!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I bought the Bare Necessity Dazzleglass at my MAC store yesterday... They've actually been available for a few days now, if not longer. Weird they told you June..._

 
I called the pro store in Germany again. June for Europe!!


----------



## VidaBlue (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Really?? Where? My MA always calls me if new products have arrived!_

 
At a Karstadt Mac counter in the Limbecker Platz Mall in Essen, Germany. They were not on a big front display as Naughty Nauticals, but rather sitting right next to Slinshines.


----------



## glam8babe (May 8, 2008)

i love them too... the only thing im not happy about is how fast they get used up.. ive hardly used mine and its almost 3 quaters full :|
i really wanna pick up love alert i think it would look stunning over red lipstick, and maybe a neutral one

i wish they would hurry up though!


----------



## kuyashinaki (May 9, 2008)

They are so beautiful. I got Spaking Rich and Money, Honey yesterday and they are really totally stunning. But I think I'll stick to Ebay even after they have been released over here. I still can't convince myself to pay 18 Euro for such a tiny amount of (admittedly gorgeous) lipglass if they cost only around 11 Euro on Ebay.


----------



## i_luv_mac (May 9, 2008)

I visited the MAC counter at HoF in Bluewater yesterday and she said it would be another two weeks until the Dazzleglasses will be available.


----------



## melliquor (May 10, 2008)

I can't wait to get these.  I might look on Ebay and see what I can get.  What are the best colours?  I like pink, coral or red colours.


----------



## glam8babe (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I can't wait to get these. I might look on Ebay and see what I can get. What are the best colours? I like pink, coral or red colours._

 
you may like steppin' out... its gorgeous baby pink and its quite pigments.. i have swatched up in the dazzleglass swatch section.  I also think love alert is a gorgeous red.. it would look stunning over red lipstick.  And as for coral i think theres only Glamour OD which is a corally colour


----------



## ritchieramone (May 12, 2008)

I got my Comet Blue today and I'm pretty pleased with it. Again, I have no idea how it looks on as I haven't been able to try it at work, but it looks nice on my hand, anyway! It has a subtle pink/purple shimmer to it as well as the blue.

I would agree that Love Alert is gorgeous. I wore it alone and it looked lovely, but I haven't tried it over any lipsticks. To me, Spanking Rich looks as if you've mixed in some Reflects Red glitter - which I think is more pink, really - into a pretty, natural(ish!) pink gloss.


----------



## JesseVanity (May 13, 2008)

I already have Love alert and it's okay. I was expecting it to be hot pink but it's red, I still like it though. I want bare necessity and Like venus when they come out. I'm glad there not out for awhile as I'm really poor right now!


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2008)

Is there any news on when these are being released over here?  I haven't bought any yet.

How much will be these be?  Thanks.


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Is there any news on when these are being released over here?  I haven't bought any yet.

How much will be these be?  Thanks._

 
No news  for a release date. They will cost 18.50 € here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, maybe that helps you? As a comparison we pay 15.50 € for a regular lipglass. Still too much.


----------



## -moonflower- (May 16, 2008)

^Damn, they'll probably be around €20 here, cause we pay €17 for an ordinary lipgloss.


----------



## glam8babe (May 16, 2008)

im sick of waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it feels like heatherette all over again!
i only want love alert... i cant afford loads! especially for the fact theres about a million gorgeous up coming collections and the dazzleglass's are apparently more expensive than normal lipglass


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2008)

I wonder what the hold up is.  I am thinking of just skipping these now.  There is too much I want from other collections and it looks like I might get more now from Neo Sci-Fi.  The e/s are starting to look really nice.


----------



## Shepherdess (May 17, 2008)

The wait is bugging me too. The look swatches Ive seen look stunning..all that glitter is going to make us drool that extra bit more. 

Im extremely excited for cool heat..I become weak when I see greens 
I called up the mac pro store and they mentioned dazzleglass will be coming out at the end of may. (sorry if its already been said! )


----------



## JustDivine (May 17, 2008)

There have been supply issues hence the delay. However these have been out in Belgium since the start of the month so who knows why....


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2008)

Just confirmed... Dazzleglass is released on 5 June 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 w/ Neo Sci-Fi.  I confirmed w/ Harrods & Harvey Nics today.


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

I heard the same here yesterday.


----------



## -moonflower- (May 17, 2008)

If it's on the same day as Neo Sci-fi there's not much chance of me getting any of the Dazzleglasses, cos I want loads of stuff from Neo Sci-fi. 
If Dazzleglass was out today I would have bought some of it, but I got some Shadesticks instead.


----------



## melliquor (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_If it's on the same day as Neo Sci-fi there's not much chance of me getting any of the Dazzleglasses, cos I want loads of stuff from Neo Sci-fi. 
If Dazzleglass was out today I would have bought some of it, but I got some Shadesticks instead._

 
I feel the same way.  I am going to be doing a big haul next week at the sale.  Also, I am planning on getting a few things from Neo Sci-fi.  I might just skip these.  I say that now but when I see them in the store... that will more than likely go out the window and I will get tons of them.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 19, 2008)

Now that I've had my Dazzleglasses for a week or so, I've had time to try them with different lipsticks and combined with each other. They look fantastic in the tubes and are nice on, but I can't say I'm absolutely wowed by them. I'm definitely glad I got some but I don't think I'll be as devastated when I finish them as I expected to be!

I've noticed that when I wear them, it's literally hours and hours before I feel that I need to reapply them or to use some other lip product like balm though. I have a real lip balm addiction so I like products which keep my lips feeling moisturised for a long time and the Dazzleglasses really do the trick. However, the colour and the glitter doesn't stay for so long.


----------



## frostdoll (May 27, 2008)

The guys at the Mac Pro in Milan told me they had problems with the brushes and Mac had only limited supplies of repackaged Dazzeglasses.


----------



## melliquor (May 30, 2008)

Are these coming out on Thursday?


----------



## User49 (May 30, 2008)

We put out Dazzleglass on counter today. xx


----------



## glam8babe (May 30, 2008)

how much are the dazzleglass's anyway?
i only want 1 and thats love alert.. i think it will look stunning over port red lipstick


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_We put out Dazzleglass on counter today. xx_

 
WHAT!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Can you tell that I am excited?

Where are you at BTW?  I am definately checking to see if Dazzleglass is out in London then..


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_how much are the dazzleglass's anyway?
i only want 1 and thats love alert.. i think it will look stunning over port red lipstick_

 
I am not sure but I am guessing around £11-12.50.  I hope no more than £11.  I want about 4 of them.


----------



## QueenEmB (May 31, 2008)

I saw the Dazzleglasses out today but they're not really my thing.


----------



## dollypink (May 31, 2008)

they've got them in the meadowhall counter - i picked up a couple this morning ;-) they are £12.50


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_I saw the Dazzleglasses out today but they're not really my thing._

 
That is so bloody unfair.  I called up Harrods and they won't have them until Thursday and then Selfridges said they aren't releasing them until the 26 June. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What store did you go to?


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 1, 2008)

I see the website now says this when you search for 'Dazzleglass'. 

"Sorry, this product is not yet available to buy, but is coming soon." 

Yes, but _how_ soon is soon?


----------



## *~vicki~* (Jun 2, 2008)

i'm really looking forward to these appearing on the counters. i dont know how many i will buy, but the suspense of waiting for all these new collections is killing me.....


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 2, 2008)

I flew form Stansted on Thursday and they were there (I am not impressed by the sparkles though!). Also in Rome the new tendertones were already available but i have the one i like the most! (Pucker)


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

dazzleglass's are on the mac uk site now if you search for their names


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

Im liking Glamour/Love Alert


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

i soo want love alert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and btw they are up properly now


----------



## melliquor (Jun 3, 2008)

I just ordered Glamour OD and the orange bag.  I am going to wait for anything else until I can actually go and see it on Sunday.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2008)

i bought ms fizz. looks sooo pretty!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 3, 2008)

Dazzleglass is out in House of Fraser.  I bought another 6 on top of Glamour OD

Sugarrimmed
Bare Necessity
Money, Honey
Rags to Riches
Steppin' Out
Baby Sparkes

I have tried Money, Honey and in love.  I love these.  I am so glad that they are going to be permanent otherwise I would have bought backups.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 4, 2008)

I think Bare Necessity will be one of the first ones to sell out!  Its gorgeous....  Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 4, 2008)

I ordered online and I got Ms. Fizz, Rags to Riches and Glamour O.D. I still want bare necessity, love alert and steppin out !!


----------



## tigerli17 (Jun 4, 2008)

I ordered Bare Necessity and Pleasure Principle and even that took a lot of willpower! I wanted to order Comet Blue and Love Alert too pushing me into brokeness...

I already caved and bought Sugarrimmed, Like Venus and Steppin Out off of ebay, I can't get enough of them, I love them!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 6, 2008)

I saw them in store yesterday & only picked up bare necessity! It is gorgeous!! I wish I got more. Hope they are made perm


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_I saw them in store yesterday & only picked up bare necessity! It is gorgeous!! I wish I got more. Hope they are made perm_

 
They will be perm by all accounts.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_They will be perm by all accounts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh excellent!!! Thanks!! Hope they bing out more colours.


----------



## dollypink (Jun 6, 2008)

the mua in meadowhall told me yesterday they were LE, and they only had the blue one left!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

It's probably going to take a year for them to come back again... like the Slimshines.  

Should I buy backups of my faves?


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 6, 2008)

I haven't bought any yet, Neo sci-fi cleared my bank account. I wil get a few next week hopefully if the ones I want are still in stock.


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2008)

How have I only just discovered these?! I had a big break from buying makeup. Then at the weekend I got Love Alert. 

I officially love them and want them all


----------

